# We have been linked............Hurrah



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All
We had the best news on Friday, we had a meeting with our SW and a littlies SW and Family Finder. They told us there and then that they thought it was a great match and they are very keen to proceed.

After 10 long years of trying to create a family we finally have a little one. We are overjoyed. I can hardly sleep for the excitement. She is the 1st thing I think of when I wake up smiling in the morning.

This time last year we were sunning ourselves on a beach in Santorini having had a visit from SS and we were waiting to hear from our LA if we had been allocated a SW to start our Home Study (we were told we would have a 6 month wait - which luckily we didn't)
So 6 months after being approved we have just been linked to a little girl (who I shall name monkeypie on here ) she is 22 months old and as cute as a button - we begin intros on 18th June. Saying we are excited is the understatement of the year. 

so to everyone who said "it will happen when the time is right" even though I doubted you all!! you were right!!

lol 
a totally over the moon D and her delirously happy DH.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations that is wonderful news......enjoy shopping for every thing pink and more pink....not long until you meet your Dd so do all those jobs you have been putting off but more importantly spend some quality time as a couple as once your little girl arrives its no longer the 2 of you but 3 of you!!!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you all x

Look forward to hearing your updates x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

congratulations to you  
what dates panel?
kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations to you all, not long till you meet your new daughter.

Enjoy   

Cindy


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Huge, huge congrats hun - absolutely delighted to read your news  

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi

what great news!!!   [fly]lots of love and congrats[/fly]

look forward to hearing more x x x x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh wow - Fab news! 

HUGE Congratulations to you all


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

Look forward to reading your up dates!!!

SJ X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations, thats really great news.

OT x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

how exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi
We've 'spoken' today, but just wanted to say congratulations  
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi DeeJay, what wonderful news hun.  Just come on here as been away over half term so my congratulations are delayed a little.  I am so thrilled for you both.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Dreams Do Come True. Congratulations Huni. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All,
thanks for your best wishes, that's so kind.

well it still feels a little surreal, but we're getting there - it's been a mad house!!

The cot bed, mattress and car seat came on Wednesday - next day delivery by Kiddicare who were by far the most competitive price wise and excellent communications. Fantastic when you need stuff in a hurry and haven't got "5 working days delivery" to wait!!

I started and finished our family book yesterday - thanks MJ for the link to MeggieMoo Books - absolutely stunning and fantastic for younger little ones, I had a tear in my eye when I saw the draft proof.

Monday is pre-panel meeting with monkeypie's SW/ FF etc etc (scary mary!!) then Panel is 11th June. We meet monkeypie 3 weeks today!!! excited doesn't even begin to cover it!!

DH is just worried that I'm going to "pinkify" him too!!

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Great news, you will fab i know you will


----------

